# Carrier Air V



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

I guess this is for our resident A/C expert, Ghosty.

The A/C thermostat is off by about 4 degrees (the room is warmer than the A/C thinks). Is there a way to adjust the thermostat?

I know, I know, just set the thermostat at say 66 instread of 70!!!









Bob


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

First has it changed from new or has it always been this way??

Second is the Thermistor exposed? The thermistor is the temperature sensor that is located in the ceiling unit. To locate it and to make sure it is correctly placed, look at your AC unit, you should see a little yellow button looking thing sticking 1/8" out of the AC. Many times people push on it thinking it is a button and it pushes the thermistor up into the unit and can read a false low temp.

Third have you checked for air leaks in the AC, remove the cover and run the unit. It becomes very obvious when you have air leaks. Many can be fixed with metal duct tape.

To answer your real question. If the thermistor is installed correctly and you have no air leaks there is not calibration adjustment for the control.


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks, Andy.

It is cooling the way it always has. I've checked the yellow do-hitchy and it is sticking out. I did reposition the thing-ma-bob that is inserted in the cooling fins at a 45 degree angle. It was located off to one side and only sticking in by the tip. I don't know if that will help.

I've sealed the duct work the best I can, at least in the plenum. I know that there still some leaks. You can feel cool air coming out by the ceiling vent.
Thanks again,

Bob


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The thing-ma-bob which for the untrained is the technical term for the coil ice detector. This thing-ma-bob should only have the tip inserted in the bottom middle of the coil.

Try to shield or insulate the thermistor (yellow do-hitchy) from exposure to cool air from the top and that may help.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Have to agree with all 100%.. especially the part about set it on 66 instead of 70...









If everything is the same tyhough -- could be low refridgerant in the system -- 4 degrees is not much but if it continues then I would have the A/C pressure check...


----------

